
The 3 Loops of Designing for Audience - nreece
http://www.dotgrex.com/dsp/2008/08/3-loops-of-designing-for-audience/
======
bastian
very good insight into the importance of engagement data from Gregor Hochmuth,
whom i should meet next time i'm in Berlin.

Bastian

